# Curved drawer fronts



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

LOML has requested a lingerie/jewelry armoire, and among her criteria for said "honey-do" are curved drawer fronts. I've never done any sort of wood-bending, but have always been looking forward to a project that would utilize it.

From my understanding, the three major ways to go would be to either cut vertical kerfs on the back of standard plywood, use bending ply and veneer over a form, or glue-lamination.

I don't currently have a vacuum press, but this project might be the perfect excuse to get one. "But honey, I needed it for your super special curved drawer fronts!"

I'd love to see your projects that utilize curved drawer fronts, doors, aprons, etc. In particular, aside from the actual curved part, I'm curious how you went about joinery (e.g. drawer front to drawer sides, etc.). Any other related tips, advice, etc. would be appreciated!


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, since nobody else has piped in, I'll do the "I've done something that was exactly nothing like what you're talking about, but…" reply.

I did a curved face shelf for my office. Laminated the front curve out of 1/8" or so by inch and a half or two strips of maple, with lots of clamps and Titebond II. Dark stain allowed me to hide a multitude of sins…

LumberJocks page on my curved shelf, my personal blog page on my curved shelf.

If you have a bandsaw, or are willing to discard a lot of wood with sanding or filing, you could always also cut 'em out of solid pieces.

Next time I do something like this I'll probably still be too cheap to have sprung for a good vacuum system, and so would be likely to do it with a bunch of layers bent over a form, probably with some cauls or a negative form to make the rest of the glue-up easy.

As for how to attach them to the drawer sides, I think I could see my way clear to some risers that'd let me fit them in my dovetail jig for half-blind dovetails, or I'd just biscuit or Domino them to the drawer sides.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can buy a vacuum setup for doing skateboards easily and
cheaply enough. It should serve for drawer fronts.

This one works without any electrical parts:

http://www.roarockit.com/proddetail.php?prod=01300


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Gorgeous stuff Moron, but I know not to expect any less from you! Would you be willing to share how you did the curved drawers? The things I'm most interested in are how the fronts are attached to the drawer sides, and tricks for handling the curved pieces at the TS or router table (or other tool used for the joinery).

Thanks Loren. I've been eyeing a setup from Joe Woodworker. It's not so much the actual construction of the curved piece I am baffled by (though that would employ new techniques, but seems straightforward), more how to tackle working with it after it's curved, if that makes any sense.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Is this the sort of thing you're looking for?










I laminated six layers of 1/8" plywood and veneered over them. This bend didn't require the vacuum bag.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, basically that's what I'm looking for Paul. I understand how to go about the actual lamination and veneering, but how about the joinery to the drawer sides?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

As this wasn't fine furniture but rather a kitchen cabinet, I just rebated the front about 1/2" on the sides and shaped the front ends of the sides to fit, and then glued them. I think I may have used a few brads. The trim covers the rebated ends and conceals the less than elegant joint. It has stood up fine for six years so far and shows no sign of failing but it's not a "fine joinery" piece.


----------

